# NIE issues



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Yesterday we went to the Ayuntamiento for our fire license. Unfortunately we could not get it as the system would not accept either my NIE or my husbands 

The lady advised that we try again later online, which I did and guess what.... would not accept NIE.

There was a message stating that the NIE was in the wrong format, it should start with a letter and end with a letter... which it does  it also said.... Should have 8 numbers... like the NIFs... if you do not have 8 numbers add 0 at the end. Which I did.... still would not accept. 

This is really odd as we have our Fire licenses from last year, clearly showing our NIE numbers. Spoke to mayoress this morning, I’m going again tomorrow and she’s going to make a call for me

Anyone else come across this issue with NIE numbers and web sites. It happened before with my husbands NIE on the healthcare site, but seemed to resolve it’s self.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Yesterday we went to the Ayuntamiento for our fire license. Unfortunately we could not get it as the system would not accept either my NIE or my husbands
> 
> The lady advised that we try again later online, which I did and guess what.... would not accept NIE.
> 
> ...


Hopefully you'll get it sorted out after your appointment, but meanwhile, what is a fire licence?
Save​


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I suppose the correct Spanish is

Licencia de quemadura

We have to get a license to set fire to anything in the Finca, from burning olive branches etc to a BBQ


----------



## John Seigal (Oct 21, 2017)

Your mayor was open on a state-wide holiday??? Or do you have a direct telephone line??


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Megs I spotted that you clearly said you made the visit on 30th not 31st


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

You need a license for a bbq?
Another one for the list I guess.

Is there any way possible that you can use your passport number in the meantime, we had loads of trouble in the past and the passport was always the fall back option.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Megsmum said:


> Yesterday we went to the Ayuntamiento for our fire license. Unfortunately we could not get it as the system would not accept either my NIE or my husbands
> 
> The lady advised that we try again later online, which I did and guess what.... would not accept NIE.
> 
> ...


I have battled with this problem for the last ten years! My NIE is in the following format: X-01234567-X. However, this has never been accepted as valid by anyone. On my driving licence the NIE is shown X1234567-X (first hyphen and "0" omitted). On my tax 
return it is shown as X1234567X (no hyphens and first "0" omitted). The format used by the tax office is the one that works most times with other bodies. I would love to hear an explanation for this confusion!


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

The Skipper said:


> I have battled with this problem for the last ten years! My NIE is in the following format: X-01234567-X. However, this has never been accepted as valid by anyone. On my driving licence the NIE is shown X1234567-X (first hyphen and "0" omitted). On my tax
> return it is shown as X1234567X (no hyphens and first "0" omitted). The format used by the tax office is the one that works most times with other bodies. I would love to hear an explanation for this confusion!


PS: Just checked my licence to burn, and the town hall puts my NIE without any hyphens but with all the numbers, including the initial "0" (so X01234567X) - so another variation! By the way, the licence makes no mention of barbecues and I have never heard of having to get permission to light one (obviously care has to be taken to avoid sparks, etc). BBQs, in any case, are usually in the summer when burning on the land is totally forbidden. Your region must have different rules!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

The Skipper said:


> I have battled with this problem for the last ten years! My NIE is in the following format: X-01234567-X. However, this has never been accepted as valid by anyone. On my driving licence the NIE is shown X1234567-X (first hyphen and "0" omitted). On my tax
> return it is shown as X1234567X (no hyphens and first "0" omitted). The format used by the tax office is the one that works most times with other bodies. I would love to hear an explanation for this confusion!





The Skipper said:


> PS: Just checked my licence to burn, and the town hall puts my NIE without any hyphens but with all the numbers, including the initial "0" (so X01234567X) - so another variation! By the way, the licence makes no mention of barbecues and I have never heard of having to get permission to light one (obviously care has to be taken to avoid sparks, etc). BBQs, in any case, are usually in the summer when burning on the land is totally forbidden. Your region must have different rules!


Yep

BBQs need license. 


Ok

Returned from my visit to the Ayuntamiento. Many combinations put into the system but nada. A phone call to the forestal and situation resolved. There is apparently a web site that funcionarios can go to, where they input NIE numbers that are not working. An alternative number is given. In my instance it was as R instead of a S. So she put in my NIE ending with as R.... license issued, weirdly with the correct NIE.

Odd but true.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Juan C said:


> Megs I spotted that you clearly said you made the visit on 30th not 31st


I’m presuming this is in response to the post that’s on my ignore list?

No worries, I’m sure the post was neither helpful or necessary 

all is sorted now Juan thanks


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Megsmum said:


> Yep
> 
> BBQs need license.
> 
> ...





Edited to say

The web site creates a NIF number from the NIE. On my license it shows my NIE and an NIF number which starts with. Zero instead of a letter and ends with the R as mentioned above


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Megsmum said:


> Yep
> 
> BBQs need license.
> 
> ...


When's the barbie then...any chestnuts


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Megsmum said:


> Edited to say
> 
> The web site creates a NIF number from the NIE. On my license it shows my NIE and an NIF number which starts with. Zero instead of a letter and ends with the R as mentioned above


... confused ...

...but your NIE is your NIF - they are identical.

It used to be the case that for a Spaniard, their NIF was their DNI + a letter. Now, they too are identical.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> ... confused ...
> 
> ...but your NIE is your NIF - they are identical.
> 
> It used to be the case that for a Spaniard, their NIF was their DNI + a letter. Now, they too are identical.


I have no idea. 

My NIE has never been accepted as a NIF. If I enter my NIE number as a NIF it always says incorrect My NIF number on the form is not the same as the NIE


NIF: Número de identificación fiscal. Consiste en una clave que permite identificar a las personas para realizar actividades mercantiles en España. Comunmente utilizado también para las relaciones con los impuestos.


Para persona físicas españolas consiste en 8 números y un dígito de control. De hecho, es el mismo número del DNI (Documento Nacional de Identidad) emitido por el Ministerio del Interior.

Para personas jurídicas el código consiste en 7 número y un dígito de control (CIF-Código de identificación fiscal).

Este número de identificación es obligatorio y supone una garantía para hacer negocios, ya que, se puede averiguar la autenticidad del número y, por consiguiente, de la persona.

Definición de NIE

NIE: Número de identificación del extranjero. Este número es emitido por la Dirección General de Policía para aquellos no nacionales que tengan permiso para residir en España.

El NIE está compuesto por una letra, 7 números y un código de verificación. También supone una garantía tanto para su estancia en el país como para poder trabajar en el mismo.

NIF: Número de identificación fiscal. Consiste en una clave que permite identificar a las personas para realizar actividades mercantiles en España. Comunmente utilizado también para las relaciones con los impuestos.

Para persona físicas españolas consiste en 8 números y un dígito de control. De hecho, es el mismo número del DNI (Documento Nacional de Identidad) emitido por el Ministerio del Interior.

Para personas jurídicas el código consiste en 7 número y un dígito de control (CIF-Código de identificación fiscal).

Este número de identificación es obligatorio y supone una garantía para hacer negocios, ya que, se puede averiguar la autenticidad del número y, por consiguiente, de la persona


So I’m as confused as you... my NIE is Y1234567Z. My NIF is O1234567R


----------



## JimmyLocksDad (Nov 2, 2017)

I also always thought they were identical

"_What is the difference between an NIE and NIF number?

People often talk about or ask for your NIE or NIF number. In actuality they are the same. The NIE is used for confirming your identification whereas, if you wish to carry out any fiscal function such as opening a bank account, buy a property, car, boat etc it is referred to as an NIF (fiscal) number. Application requirement and the document issued are the same_".


----------



## John Seigal (Oct 21, 2017)

She has only been here 3 years, so not really a Spanish resident... Different strokes for different folks...


----------



## JimmyLocksDad (Nov 2, 2017)

John Seigal said:


> She has only been here 3 years, so not really a Spanish resident... Different strokes for different folks...


Does that make a difference?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

JimmyLocksDad said:


> Does that make a difference?


No it doesn’t. I’m afraid JS seems to get his kicks from posting irrelevance, to quote him... different strokes for different folks, 

I am indeed both resident in the normal sense and fiscally resident. All my post shows is the confusion that can arise from one region to another.

As Snikpoh stated, the are one and the same, however in my particular case some online forms do not recognise my NIE as my NIF.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

_"What is the difference between an NIE and NIF *number*_

Not wishing to split hair but NIE NUMBER like PIN NUMBER is say number number as the 'N' in both is number.

So it is just NIE, PIN, NIF etc. unless you are writing out the whole thing 
i.e. Personal Identification Number


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Juan C said:


> _"What is the difference between an NIE and NIF *number*_
> 
> Not wishing to split hair but NIE NUMBER like PIN NUMBER is say number number as the 'N' in both is number.
> 
> ...


Blimey, you must get into a right state about HSS Hire Shops.


----------

